# Welcome Poppy



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is Poppy! She is about 4 months old. We got her at our local pet shelter, where the litter was turned in with her one brother and 2 sisters. They were all named after Red Sox players, so she is named for David Ortiz's nickname Big Papi.



IMG_0646 by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Poppy, she's a little sweetie


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

BriGuy said:


> Here is Poppy! She is about 4 months old. We got her at our local pet shelter, where the litter was turned in with her one brother and 2 sisters. They were all named after Red Sox players, so she is named for David Ortiz's nickname Big Papi.


Congratulations on your new little girl. It feels wonderful to have a cat purring on you!


NewfieMom


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie!! What does Cookie think of her?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poppy's just darling, so sorry I'm just now seeing your thread about her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She is really sweet. Is she a mackeral tabby? Can't really tell from the photo. We have four cats here and Jess loves them all.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Lucky Penny said:


> What a cutie!! What does Cookie think of her?


Thanks - I wouldn't call them best friends yet, but they do get along and don't fight. Once in awhile I do catch them snuggling, especially at night on the bed: 

20131222_232834~2 by 82Blueberry, on Flickr



Jessie'sGirl said:


> She is really sweet. Is she a mackeral tabby? Can't really tell from the photo. We have four cats here and Jess loves them all.


I think so, she is almost solid black on her back, but has grey stripes on her face and belly. There is even a little brown mixed in on her face. Two of the four in her litter were solid grey. 

She is a good kitty, and keeps us on our toes.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are adorable together!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Smores the guinea pig is not the least bit afraid of her, and Poppy does not know what to make of him at all:


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr

(We would never leave them alone together though.  )


----------

